# New but older model year frames



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

I've seen some of you desire older year models of certian Colnagos. Just to browse and window shop, check out R & A's steals and deals page of old / new frames. I just bought a C-50 from them, (pictures soon) and was looking for some other items when I came across this web page. 


http://www.racycles.com/sdrf/catalog/sd_rf_colnago_249037_products.htm


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

That's where I ordered my frame. 

Spoke with the mech buiding my bike and the man is an artist. He was building a Merlin, and all of his tools were lined up and spottless. Will update in a few days.


----------

